# w00t w00t - Got a new tank!!!



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all,
this weekend I decided to get my new 25 gallon tank (32x12x18" / 80x30x45 cm.) that I bought to replace the old 10 gallon (which was much too small, imo.) I found it on some Dutch buy/sell website, and only had to pay 100 Euro's ($ 120 US) for tank, hood, lights, stand, Eheim canister, Ebo Jager heater and a CO2 fertilizer kit - not bad








I went with the flooded forest theme for this tank, so a whole lot of drift wood, and just a few plants. The substrat is a natural-colored sand/gravel mixture: I always wanted to use sand, but was reluctant to dismantle any of my larger tanks for that purpose - so I grabbed this opportunity to try out a (for me) new type of substrat.
Currently in the tank are my two Royal Pleco's, my L114 Leopard Cactus, a tiny L203 I picked up yesterday (only 20 bucks), 12 Pygmy Cories (plan to get about 10 more), and a pair of Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlids.
The tank hasn't been finished yet, as I still need a background, maybe a bit more stuff to wrap up the aquascaping, and I want to get a few more Amazonian oddball community fish (suggestions are more than welcome!)

Anyways, here are some pictures of the tank and its inhabitants:

View attachment 95060

Full tank shot....

View attachment 95061

Royal Pleco "Rio Orinoco"

View attachment 95062

Showing off his teeth before he passionately started gnawing on his drift wood

View attachment 95063

L203 Panaque sp.

View attachment 95064

One more...

View attachment 95065

Male Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid

View attachment 95066

One more, with his girl in the background

View attachment 95067

And the last one: a Pygmy Cory

Let me know what you think of it


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Excellent photos!! well done!

The landscaping is great!!! Congratulations!!

Quality of the water :


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

TOP notch job there mate.....


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very Nice setup. Love the looks of the tank.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

that is a great setup! your decor makes it look like a 55!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Very natural and very south american

I like your style!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice collection Juda


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very purdy. I'm digging it.









I'd get some type of tetra in there. The default classic would be cardinals. They truly are nice fish and I think they look good in dark-ish tanks.

What type of lighting is on that tank?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the "new tank" Judazzz! A school of 12- 18 Rummy Nose Tetras or Cardinals would look great in that tank!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

awesome pics and gorgeous pleco's


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Great

Sweet Deal too


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

pamonster said:


> that is a great setup! your decor makes it look like a 55!


That's what I was thinking as well









Great pick up and great collection fish. Definately a showpiece in my opinion


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks very much, guys








Good to hear this attempt worked out nicely.

As far as tank mates: thanks for the suggestions Gord and Mettle, but I'm not sure if I want one of the standard Tetra species such as Cardinals or Rummy Noses (I already have those in my 50g) - I'm actually looking for something a bit more exclusive/rare.
I was thinking about a number of Hatchetfish (but how do they handle fast currents?), and maybe a small type of Pencil Fish, or perhaps a high-bodied Tetra species like the Serpae or Colombian (although imo. they should be kept in a tank with at least a 40x16" footprint).
But I'm still undecided: I know that I'll add more Pygmy Cory's and that there is still one 'slot' left for one more L-Number (I'm just waiting for the right one), but that's it. I guess a trip to my LFS may give me some ideas.
Question: are there any South American Knife Fish that remain small and are suitable for tanks with small fish?

Any more suggestions are welcome, btw!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

How about some of these Leaf Fish? . I realize that they don't like fast water but they are unique, here's an old but interesting article.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

school of bleeding hearts might look cool

or lemon tetras


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Lemon Tetras would look awesome in there.

Or Rummynoses...they truley are great looking in dark tanks.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

cool tank and cool pics Judazzz


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> a Pygmy Cory












lol...just busting your chops..nice setup...are you still using the same camera from the early days..very nice and crisp shots


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

great shots and nice tank setup there


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> > a Pygmy Cory


Zip it, hombre: my fish can beat up your fish
















Thanks for the compliments and suggestions, people








I thought about Leaf Fish before, but they need a tank with more cover and less currents: too bad, as they are very interesting little predators








Yesterday I stocked up the Pygmy Cory shoal to 22 (looks awesome, btw!), and I think I will get about a dozen Hatchet Fish to wrap things up... From experience (my 50 gallon tank) I know that mid-level community fish like most tetra's are a bit too competitive for my pleco's (I want to feed them with the tanks lights on as well), so I think I'll stick with surface-dwellers.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Your royal is very cool


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dude thats an impressive tank for that size. im really into it. find myself admiring your full tank photo. i think its time for me to re do the 55


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> dude thats an impressive tank for that size. im really into it. find myself admiring your full tank photo. i think its time for me to re do the 55 :nod:


Thanks, man








I aquascaped that tank with the three wood-eating pleco's in the back of my mind, so I chose to use a lot of drift wood - but I think most South American fish would feel quite comfortable in a set-up like this one or similar ones (even more secretive or shy fish: just add a few plants, and they should be comfortable too).

Fastmover13: thank you for the compliment - I'll pass them on to Mr. Royal


----------

